# Residence permit renewal question (URGENT)



## zw23 (Sep 13, 2014)

So I'm currently doing my 2nd year of undergraduate studies in Istanbul.

My residence permit expired 3rd day of this month. I have to get renewal appointment until 18th day of this month to avoid fines. I reside in Sisli.

Now my problem is that appointment slots at Sisli department is all full.
I'd like to ask if I can get appointment for departments in different regions like Besiktas, Fatih even if I reside in Sisli?


----------



## Karl Mula (Jul 18, 2014)

As far as I know they ask you to bring a paper from the "Muhtar" which shows your residential address. I dont think they will accept that at a different district.
BUT: As a foreigner in Turkey you are allowed to have two official addresses. For extending my Ikamet I use the one with the least traffic.
Karl


----------

